
U.S. military suspends F-35 fighter jet operations, citing safety concerns - petethomas
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-military-suspends-operations-for-f-35-fighter-jets-citing-safety-concerns/2018/10/11/06b671fe-cd61-11e8-a85c-0bbe30c19e8f_story.html
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18195386](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18195386)

------
neonate
[http://archive.is/rmrdO](http://archive.is/rmrdO)

